
Sidewalk Lab’s Toronto smart city project hinges on waterfront land compromise - partingshots
https://www.ft.com/content/30d2418e-eab6-11e9-a240-3b065ef5fc55
======
partingshots
If you encounter a paywall, try:
[http://archive.is/IThxE](http://archive.is/IThxE)

